# Know anything about paint markings?



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi everyone, this is Chief, I am curious to know what his markings/pattern would be called. Thanks!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Tobiano, sabino, and frame. I'm guessing. Any pics of the other side?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd call him a Tobiano. But he's obviously got some kind of sabino in there. Possibly frame and might even have some form of splash and DW.

Lizzie


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

His other side is identical to this side. He's got a few black spots on his leg right above his hoof if that makes any difference.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

He is a Tobiano. If you want to find out exactly what he is genotypically, then have his color tested. 

Throwing out that he has frame and sabino on every horse seems to be a thing here. Curious how people are deciding this horse carries the frame gene off of one picture of a Tobi horse.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I said it because his markings have very jagged edges and a top heavy facial marking. I debated on splash too from the snip but not entirely sure. I haven't noticed it "being a thing" but I have noticed a lot of horses posted lately potentially have sabino and/or frame...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

*Throwing out that he has frame and sabino on every horse seems to be a thing here. Curious how people are deciding this horse carries the frame gene off of one picture of a Tobi horse.

We answered as we did, because he is obviously first and foremost, a Tobiano. Probably carrries one or other form of Sabino, because of the extremely jagged edges to his colour and because Sabino does often like to cover the eyes with colour. Possible Splash, because it likes to take it away from the face and he has a quite large snip. Could indicate a fight between Sabino and Splash there. If he were a true Tobiano, the face would have no white at all. 

Lastly, he's a Paint. A huge number of Paints carry Frame. It can hide very well. If he is whole and likely to be bred, then of course, he should be tested for it.

Lizzie


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would say tobiano frame splash and sabino. Tobiano because he has a dark head and a shield on his flank. Splash because his face white flares at the bottom, a classic splash trait. Sabino because his face white is fairly symmetrical. Frame because his face white spreads above the eyes.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

spurstop said:


> He is a Tobiano. If you want to find out exactly what he is genotypically, then have his color tested.
> 
> Throwing out that he has frame and sabino on every horse seems to be a thing here. Curious how people are deciding this horse carries the frame gene off of one picture of a Tobi horse.


I am curious to know how one person can say this horse is "tobiano" (ignoring the fact he has face white so therefore MUST have something more than that going on), then claim to have more knowledge about what genes are present than the rest of us. 

Some of us are actually really good at spotting frame from a single picture. Heck, sometimes we don't even need the picture to be of the whole horse. Such as this mare. A head shot of her was enough for me to say she had frame, from the way the white is on her face. She has since been tested, and indeed is frame.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I would be happy if someone caught a genetic thing that could be potentially lethal in a foal I would want someone to tell me we're not all perfect in seeing certain traits and missing things is common which is why I am a testing nut...I want to know esp on breeding animals I take taht responsibility extremely serious.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I should have added it to my last post but the previous people pretty much covered it. We aren't saying frame and/or sabino just for the hell of it. Like Chiilaa said, if you claim you have more knowledge than the rest of us, then the answer should be obvious to you as to why we said what we did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

He also has the black outline around his brown markings, which are much more noticeable when he's wet.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the only true way to know is to have the horse tested.
I do know this.. a horse with that much white.. is a hard to keep clean color ! lol


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

stevenson said:


> the only true way to know is to have the horse tested.
> I do know this.. a horse with that much white.. is a hard to keep clean color ! lol


Tell me about it some days I have a perlino other days I have a dirt colored paint horse lol


----------

